# Help please - what is this & what should I do?



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Whilst walking the dog today, we came across this ferret/stoat (?) under a foot bridge, who was very friendly and cuddled under the pup! We gave it some dog treats and apart from nipping at the pup (no damage) when it got too curious - it was extremely friendly and stayed around. After our walk, I went back alone and fed it some cat food because it was clearly hungry. It has made a home in a spacious tree root and looked quite healthy apart from fleas & tics (I think). It did not want to stay in the cat carrier I had taken to bring it home but it is so friendly, I think it may be an escapee/domesticated ferret. it has beautiful beige-mink colourings and was easy to handle. But if it is wild, I don't want to disturb it further! Should I feed it in this cold weather (it went in and out of its tree root about 10x to stash the food offerings) and if so - what? Grateful any advice peeps! What would you do? Thanks in advance x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd personally take it in to RSPCA.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

As above, I would capture it, but wouldn't recommend taking it to the RSPCA. A local shelter or ferret rescue would be a better alternative.

If it's domestic I doubt its chances at survival will be very high if left alone in the wild.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I would try and catch it too, and take it to the RSPCA - is there one near you. Or another rescue place. Maybe contact any vets to see if they have any on their books which may have gone missing. They won't have that many so shouldn't be a mamouth task to maybe phone round the owners. It does look a bit like a ferret.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It must be domesticated for it to show no fear. It may have been lost by its owner while hunting, I would rescue it for sure.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok - I'll fetch it in once I have sorted out a proper carrier for it. But can anyone confirm that it is a ferret? I am quite worried about taking it away from it's hidey-hole because when it kept dragging bits of food into the den, I did wonder if it was feeding babies in there - is this possible?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

From the pictures it looks like a ferret and for it to be that friendly I'd also say he's probably someone's pet.

Try and catch it and take it to a vet. They can treat the fleas and ticks and also check for a micro-chip.

If you can hand it in to a local rescue, although they may not be taking in at the moment. A while ago a lot closed doors to incoming ferrets due to a canine distemper outbreak in ferrets. I don't have ferrets myself so haven't really been following the outcome with that, not sure if they've re-opened or not.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would say ferret. It is instinct to hoard food for survival, but whether it has a litter or not I wouldn't know. When you pick it up you could probably tell if its male or female which would make an easy decision, if not a vet would be able to let you know if its got a litter (have a feeling baby ferrets are called kits..). Good luck, please let us know how you get on


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok. Any ideas on how I could check for babies? Is it possible that there could be a litter at this time of year? I only ask because when I went back a third time with food, the animal ate from the can and did not drag it back into the den...


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

delca1 said:


> I would say ferret. It is instinct to hoard food for survival, but whether it has a litter or not I wouldn't know. When you pick it up you could probably tell if its male or female which would make an easy decision, if not a vet would be able to let you know if its got a litter (have a feeling baby ferrets are called kits..). Good luck, please let us know how you get on


Sorry - our posts crossed! Good plan, thanks  I'll let you know tomorrow x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

If she has babies, I would imagine she would have swollen nipples - if it is a she, and friendly enough, you could probably have a quick feel - but this is purely a guess, as have never kept ferrets.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldnt take a bug to the rspca

There should be a vets that take in "wild" animals give them a ring and ask if they would take it in Or try and goofle ferret rescue in your area.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats a ferret! 
Please capture it and take it home  poor mite will freeze in this weather.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Thats a ferret!
> Please capture it and take it home  poor mite will freeze in this weather.


Okeydokey. But it is too dark to get it tonight (getting to it isn't as easy as it is in a ditch behind fencing which I clambered under ) At least it has been fed and I am pretty sure it is in a warm enough den to survive the night. I'll go out first thing in the morning. There is an RSPCA wildlife sanctuary about 30-40 mins drive away from me but I'll go to the vets first to check for a microchip. Anyone know what ferrets like to eat? Might help me to entice it tommorrow.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cat meat or raw mince and raw chicken wings.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

LostGirl said:


> *I wouldnt take a bug to the rspca*
> 
> There should be a vets that take in "wild" animals give them a ring and ask if they would take it in Or try and goofle ferret rescue in your area.


Why would you say not to go to the Rspca? Am I being really ignorant here?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Cat meat or raw mince and raw chicken wings.


Thanks - cat food and raw turkey mince standing-by


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Have contacted the national ferret org for advice (BFFW) and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor mite  I hope you can catch him most pets arnt keen on cat carriers they = the vets


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

delca1 said:


> Why would you say not to go to the Rspca? Am I being really ignorant here?


The RSPCA aren't exactly the best at making small animals priority. If you've got a cat or dog or wildlife then they're pretty good. Although to be fair they have previously said that if the person taking it in is doing a good job then it theis responsibility and won't do anything anyway.

Don't get my wrong when they RSPCA do re-act and work they do a good job, but it's getting them to do something in the first place that can be a problem.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> poor mite  I hope you can catch him most pets arnt keen on cat carriers they = the vets


It is a tricky one because the bars on the front grid of the (wicker) carrier are too large, so I will also need to fix it with chicked wire I think. Tbh, I think s/he would prefer to cuddle in my pocket but I daren't risk it if I want to take her/him to the vets because it is a wriggley little thing! Incidentally, I have nick-named it 'Minkie' - it really is very cute :001_wub: I just wish it wasn't so darn cold because now I can't stop thinking about whether or not it is all right now


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Its 100% a ferret. Once you pick it up you will be able to tell if its male or female. Its unlikely to have any babies unless there's another ferret stray near by.

Where abouts are you? 

The RSPCA are useless in my old area, I have kept ferrets for years and one day found a stray ferret I rang the RSPCA and they told me to keep it or put it down but they didn't have the space to take in stray animals. 

I rehomed it myself after checking for a chip.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> The RSPCA aren't exactly the best at making small animals priority. If you've got a cat or dog or wildlife then they're pretty good. Although to be fair they have previously said that if the person taking it in is doing a good job then it theis responsibility and won't do anything anyway.
> 
> Don't get my wrong when they RSPCA do re-act and work they do a good job, but it's getting them to do something in the first place that can be a problem.


I see, I have no experience of them so it's a bit of an eye-opener, thanks for telling me


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> The RSPCA are useless in my old area, I have kept ferrets for years and one day found a stray ferret I rang the RSPCA and they told me to keep it or put it down but they didn't have the space to take in stray animals.
> 
> I rehomed it myself after checking for a chip.


That's terrible, I really thought they did all they could to help hmy:
I am feeling sooo ignorant now


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know the RSPCA in Exter would happily take it providing it was heathly they have plenty of ferrets. 

I'm sure it'll sleep well lwith a full belly. I just hope nothing finds it in the night. 

Hopefully if you put a can of food in the back of the carrier it'll just walk straight in. 

It looks quite big compared to the cat food tin so I would think its a male, but it does look quite thin, he must be freezing

Could be that someone was out rabbiting in the area and he got out of a hole they didnt net. Could have just slipped off a lead too


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

delca1 said:


> Why would you say not to go to the Rspca? Am I being really ignorant here?


What the RSPCA like to be perceived to be, and what they actually are, are two different things. They like to get involved in the big media cases, but are pretty useless when it comes to actual animal rescue.

The animals they 'rescue' have to fall into the pretty strict criteria of: easy to rehome. They will quite happily refuse to rescue an animal, or 'rescue' animals only to PTS needlessly afterwards. A neighbour was told if she didn't keep the stray she found it would be put to sleep, forcing an animal on someone with emotional blackmail is just so irresponsible. The ones they do take on can tend to have a, how can I put this delicately, short shelf life. In terms of PTS, one of the RSPCAs preferred methods is a bolt gun, which doesn't always kill instantly.

Head office has over £100 million pounds in the bank yet the rescue centres rely on donations to stay afloat, on top of that they have to pay HO a fee to operate under the RSPCA umbrella.

I think the more people who have contact with them the more they are losing support. Even my local rescues advise against taking an animal to the RSPCA. My Grandma supported the charity financially for years, but when she reported a swan tangled in fishing line at a local lake nobody turned up, is that really the actions of an animal rescue?

It's a sad state of affairs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Deffinately a ferret I would say I had them when I was a kid, great little animals and they can be really tame and almost act like mini dogs.

He probably has escaped, or he might have even been used for rabbiting and the owner has lost him. They are pretty good hunters and can catch small furries including rabbits especially if he is one that has been worked. I would however get him into the RSPCA or there are specific ferret rescues. From what you say he seemd tame, if you are unsure about handling him and have got any of those thick suede type gardeners gloves pop them on to handle him.

We always fed our ferrets on raw meat back in the day, although now I believe they have dried food for ferrets.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Any news on the little guy today?


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Any news on the little guy today?


Just what I have been wondering.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi - sorry guys, I have spent all morning trying to contact ferret rescue centres with no luck (surprised by this). Have also used facebook and listed the ferret as found on several websites. I have spoken to my vets and they agreed to check for a microchip and to help foster him/her until we can get a rescue org to help (I explained that I can only offer it a shed at the moment ). I have got the food and gardening gloves ready but still need to ferret-proof the carrier & deal with a hyperactive and bored puppy. Promise to come back later with an update...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck, hope you catch him!


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kiwi said:


> Hi - sorry guys, I have spent all morning trying to contact ferret rescue centres with no luck (surprised by this). Have also used facebook and listed the ferret as found on several websites. I have spoken to my vets and they agreed to check for a microchip and to help foster him/her until we can get a rescue org to help (I explained that I can only offer it a shed at the moment ). I have got the food and gardening gloves ready but still need to ferret-proof the carrier & deal with a hyperactive and bored puppy. Promise to come back later with an update...


Just before christmas I found a Ferret in the Garden, At the time when phoning around for help I didn't have much luck, to be honest I had more help on here and another forum... I had never seen a ferret before but knew straight away my little fella was not going to hurt anyone... I say my little fella because after advertising everywhere to find his owner none came forward, he was not micro-chipped. After cleaning him up about 3 visits to the Vet and working out what to feed him I wouldn't give him up for the world.. a couple weeks ago I had to get a few teeth removed the poor fella had been though the wars, Tomorrow he is getting done so hopefully the smelly bit goes away lol... also I am having him micro chipped!.

I did get some help from a site called Ferret help.
Good luck in whatever you decide to do, from what I know now that really looks like a domesticated & hungry Ferret!....


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

No luck in spite of crawling through undergrowth for ages. I am sure it would have come to get the food if it had been around :nonod: I have alerted a couple of other dog-walking neighbours and will walk there again with Boo in another hour or so. The tin had disappeared from outside its lair, although I suppose it could have just used that site to cache the food (?) I was so sure it would come...poor minkie


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Got any really strong smelling meat varieties food wise? If so you could try puting a spoonful just inside the hole and the actual food a couple of feet from the hole and wait about for awhile (not the weather probably granted)

Believe it or not it could work used this ploy to retrieve an escaped hamster once who went in a hole at the back where a gas fire was fitted. I did work.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Update! One of the ferret rescue orgs are coming over with a trap and ferret treats to see if we can lure him out  Not giving up yet...Did go out again with the dog and thought I saw him running out of the corner of my eye. A baby rabbit shot down a hole but he want running past along a higher bit of land. Keep your fingers crossed - it is getting dark now but they said that it is one of the best times to catch them. I really hope we find him x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Update! One of the ferret rescue orgs are coming over with a trap and ferret treats to see if we can lure him out  Not giving up yet...Did go out again with the dog and thought I saw him running out of the corner of my eye. A baby rabbit shot down a hole but he want running past along a higher bit of land. Keep your fingers crossed - it is getting dark now but they said that it is one of the best times to catch them. I really hope we find him x


Hope they find him so he can be found a really nice home. Have a real soft spot for the little critters, even though the first one I ever had as a kid promptly bit me in the neck first off, and I had to have a tetanus in me bum
They were a big part of my early to much later childhood so I do love em.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They were a big part of my early to much later childhood so I do love em.


Gotta say that I am not a ferret-lover in particular (they are used 'round here for ratting mainly) but when I saw that cute little face peeking from beneath Boo's tummy and realised that it needed some tlc.....:001_wub:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok - 2 great lasses from the rescue (own 18 ferrets between them) came and we trudged out over the snowy fields and laid the trap. No sign of Minkie but there is turkey mince & beaphar malty hairball cream (!) awaiting and they say he is probably curled up til morning now. From what I told them about the dog-freindliness even with a JRT, they think he is probably a working ferret & that he will have survived on baby rabbits (in abundance around here), after getting lost in the burrows whilst on a hunt. They have left me a carrier to take him to the vets to check for a microship and will be straight 'round to collect him.

We also found a stray dog and brought him home & phoned the owner, who came to collect to find him playing boisterously with my pup! A bizarre evening :crazy: 

So far - at least Minkie still has a chance. Keep those fingers crossed for tomorrow and hats off to the dedication of people like Jane and Sally from Gem Ferret Care Group! They (and my vet) have been fantastic :thumbup: Will give you another sitrep tomorrow x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed you catch him  they sound like lovely people


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Fingers crossed for a successful outcome for the morning. I love ferrets, but have never kept them. Did look after a pair once, as I am a petsitter. Mind you, one of them did give me the runaround, as it escape from the cage the owners brought it to me in - they were using one of those gigantic dog cages, as their own cage was a built in one in their garden. had to go to the RSPCA to borrow a cage for them for the duration of their stay with me. Little houdinis.!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Where are you? It looks like my friends missing ferret!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> Where are you? It looks like my friends missing ferret!


East Sussex?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

For a few hours only, my family has increased by one....

We got Minkie!!!! Yaaaaay  When I went to check the trap, there was a cute little bundle curled up and fast asleep in the cage. He was very, very hungry still, so was happy to be lured into the carrier with some more turkey mince & cat food. I took him to the vets and they confirmed that he is not chipped (and that he is male, which means no kits to worry about). He will be collected by the rescue at 6pm tonight. 

He is lovely - really beautiful colouring and very sweet & friendly little ferret, that seems to not only like dogs but cats too! I wish I could keep him but he needs to go to someone who can look after him properly. But I have bought him a present of a crinkle-tunnel and pop-up fleece tent to help him settle into his new home. And of course there is hubby's thermal vest which he has burrowed into straight away, so hubby has (unknowingly Singing donated that too...

Will try to take a couple of pics before he leaves but son't want to disturb the little fella's snooze just now. It has been a big day for him :001_tongue: What a relief. x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Minkie sounds adorable. So glad you managed to catch him ok. Someone must be missing him somewhere though, but hopefully they will come forward before too long.

Looking forward to the pictures while you still have him.

Well done in persevering.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

kathyj said:


> Someone must be missing him somewhere though, but hopefully they will come forward before too long.QUOTE]
> 
> I have posted his details on some lost&found sites; put the word out locally; and logged it with the vet and the local pet food-suppliers. Sadly, in this rural area I suspect that Minkie was being used for rabbiting/ratting by a farmer or poacher who wouldn't bother too much about an awol ferret :nonod:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What a lovely happy ending well done


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww he sounds cute as anything!!x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay - here is my last Minkie fix of the day...some photos I took before Minkie left to start his new life. Jane from Gem Ferret Rescue is holding him and gave him a good all over inspection: he is very young, probably born last season, very underweight, and one of his teeth has snapped right off. He would probably not have been able to hunt properly to feed himself; or defend himself from dogs. In this weather, it is unlikely that he would have survived very long in the wild. Apart from a couple of tics in his baby fur, he seems to be ok. As a handsome sandy ferret with white paws (apparantly this is sought after) and lovely nature; finding him a good home should not be a problem. :smile: They will keep him in quarantine for a week, fatten him up, and also get his tooth fixed. They will let me know how he gets on.

But I miss him already...:cryin: 

Thanks all for your encouragement & support. We got there in the end  xx


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Awww he looks like a gorgeous boy  So sad you had to let him go. But well done on you for not letting him starve out there :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done on persevering...what a fantastic ending. Congratulations. He is lovely!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww what a gorgeous little one! Well done for finally catching him. x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Such a shame you couldn't keep him. Seems like he made quite an impression on you in the short time you have been with him. But sounds like he will soon be rehomed, so all good in the end.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This truely is a happy ending.
It's made me have a lump in my throat reading that and seeing the pics.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

such great new! well done! he looks adorable, I would love another bundle of fun but I dont think he would mix well with my rabbits  He looks like hes swallowed her finger in the second pic! (i'm sure he hasnt or she would have put him in his carrier)


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

QUOTE=Maltey] Awww he looks like a gorgeous boy  So sad you had to let him go. But well done on you for not letting him starve out there :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I gave the rescuers a full pack of turkey mince to take with them, so I'm sure he'll have a nice full tummy tonight for a change 



niki87 said:


> Well done on persevering...what a fantastic ending. Congratulations. He is lovely!


:blush: thanks. He is isn't he :001_wub: It made my day (worth the muddy jeans and a few scratches from scrabbling into the ditch)



bewitched said:


> Aww what a gorgeous little one! Well done for finally catching him. x


No - well done HIM! He must be a fighter to have hung on til we could get to him  We also couldn't have got him without the help of the rescue org, who came and laid the trap (I had tried for hours without success), so it was a team effort 



kathyj said:


> Such a shame you couldn't keep him. Seems like he made quite an impression on you in the short time you have been with him. But sounds like he will soon be rehomed, so all good in the end.


It is a shame  but I have to do the right thing by him and I know he'll be well looked after now :thumbup:



blade100 said:


> This truely is a happy ending.
> It's made me have a lump in my throat reading that and seeing the pics.


But it should be a happy lump!! This littlun is going to be just fine now. It was fate that he showed up at that footbridge at just that time. It was meant to be 



emzybabe said:


> such great new! well done! he looks adorable, I would love another bundle of fun but I dont think he would mix well with my rabbits  He looks like hes swallowed her finger in the second pic! (i'm sure he hasnt or she would have put him in his carrier)


 :hand: He is far too sweet for that...and besides, he was stuffed full at the time! :lol: By now, I hope he is cuddled up into his fleece pop-up tent or hubbies thermal vest (which he seemed very attached to) and sleeping deeply for a change. I'll certainly sleep better than for the past 2 nights!.... :Yawn:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got back from being away for a couple of days. So glad it turned out Ok and he is safe now.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm glad all turned out okay. Minkie is very cute. I'm sure he will have a loving new home very soon


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow I love it when it ends like this xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

So glad there was a happy ending, well done!


----------

